# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  استخدام  توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت

## spnikan

سلام
ما یک موسسه آموزشی هستیم که از شیرپوینت 2013 به عنوان پرتال داخلی استفاده می کنیم.
برای توسعه شیرپوینت،‌نوشتن وبپارت و همینطور BI نیاز به یک نفر مسلط به برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت داریم.
لطفاً رزومه خود را به ایمیل زیر بفرستید. 
همچنین میتوانید با شماره 22611907 در روزهای اداری از 7 تا 4 بعد از ظهر تماس بگیرید.
با تشکر

----------

